# RIP Mocha, RIP Slash...Long Live Latte Mouse!!



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Mocha was put to sleep not long ago, Slash was found gone this weekend in her cage so now we are only left with Mocha and Mini (until Shiro joins us and is integrated).

I felt terrible not having any but the initial pics of the 2 former girls so poor Latte got taken out for pics. She was sooo good!!!

I unfortunately made her fat, which is the reason I joined a mouse forum to see if I could figure out a better diet for my mice. I got so much conflicting advice online. I am mostly lurking and reading the diet threads for now.  I did post my current mice and they are debating whether Latte is a burmese angora or something else...well La Di Da  

Sweet little Latte









The flash lightens her up a lot


























This is what she looks like regularly


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

She's very pretty and very cute <3

And she doesn't look THAT fat... my does put her pudge to shame. They are HUGE. Not sure what I did wrong. (yes, all really are girls.)


----------



## Rattymonday (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow.. That is one gorgeous little animal :3


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow she is so pretty! Might be the fur but she almost looks hamster-like in the face lol.

Yeah...mice forums...they can have great advice but some of the things that are normal/accepted to them...*shudders*

On the bright side she's fat but not obese!


----------



## ratfan06 (Dec 31, 2010)

Is that what that coat type is, Angora? I used to have a pure black girl with that kind of hair texture, but never knew what it was called. Anyway, she's beautiful. 

I enjoy the mouse forum I'm on for the most part. There's a couple things I don't agree with. I also think they're sometimes WAY too quick to judge or ban, but almost all pet forums seem to be very judgemental toward anyone who doesn't agree with what they consider ideal pet care.


----------

